# Dems can't stand individual responsibility



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=s ... rger_bills

Note the paragraph about how the Dems want people to be able to sue because they are fat :lol: Sounds like a good case for Edwards


----------



## Shakey (Oct 12, 2002)

YES!

It does sound like a good case for J. Edwards. Perhaps he could defend Ted Kennedy? Lord knows somebody sure made him FAT both literally and figuratively.

SHAKEY


----------

